# Epoxy Mastic/Seam sealant/Stone chip/Top coat questions!



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

I'm now well into the prep and paint stage in my 306's chassis but have a couple of questions about next stages

The zinc primer is going on, the epoxy mastic I've got and is ready. The mastic is going on over the top of the primer. Once that's done, which is the best route to go? Do I need to seam seal and stone chip, or just one or the other? I'm planning on using 3M Body Guard Flat for the stone chip part as I don't like the look of normal stone chip. After that, I'd like to 2k top coat it but it will be done whilst the car is on axle stands, on my drive....

So, couple of questions now:

Mastic, seam sealant, stone chip. Do I really need all of those steps? I want the best possible protection for the chassis but wonder if I'm over killing it?

Top coat. Is there anything 2k wise I can do at home, without an airfed mask?

Cheers


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

you can skip the zinc.

as long as you sand the bare steel with p180 ish grit to key it just panel wipe it clean then spray epoxy mastic thinned 10% with thinners right onto the steel. leave it around 4 hours and then do another good coat. (you will need at least a 2.0mm gun tip for this)

leave it a couple of days then get your seam sealer down. leave that until the next day.

just use red scotchbrite on day 3 to quickly rough it up and take off any crap thats gotten in it then lay down any stonechip (you can thin this with white spirits in most cases check the side of the bottle)

then top coat day after, be worth while chucking down a coat of high build thinned to sealer levels


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Right, I already had bought the zinc primer when I posted, so that's going on.

The epoxy mastic will be next then. If you can thin it down, that's great. Think I'll do all the seams first with a thinned down mastic, then do the whole chassis again with the mastic. Having had a think, I might as well do the seam sealant and stone chip. I guess it's just more layers of protection.

You think it's worth putting down the thinned layer of high build over the top of the stone chip? I can see it might be useful.

As for the top coat, bear in mind, I've no spray equipment and doing this with the car on axle stands on the drive....I want something that's going to be worth putting on and leaving a good finish but can be done without the use of any proper spray equipment as I just don't have it....


----------

